# Bought pony in foal?!!



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

So we have had our pony a month 

when she came we were told she was over weight as she had been turned out all summer and not done much 

now people keep commenting she looks in foal and I’m past myself 

we were told she was with mares and geldings since March when she came to them 

these pics show her when she arrived and now (bottom pic) my imp is she’s loosing some belly 

if she were in foal she would be at least 9 months 

thoughts ?? Petrified novice owner


----------



## emilylou (27 October 2022)

Probably not


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 October 2022)

I wouldn't say in foal from this pics but a blood test would confirm. Is she young?


----------



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

It had never crossed my mind until someone else mentioned it and I felt her overall condition and weight was improving 
But the comments set my mind racing 

it’s like having a new baby this pony worries me sick 😂

she’s 4 xx


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 October 2022)

Definitely sure that she is 4? Looks a younger to me in those pics.


----------



## tda (27 October 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Definitely sure that she is 4? Looks a younger to me in those pics.
		
Click to expand...

Baby tail? Unless somethings chewed it off. She's got a lot of growing to do regardless


----------



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Definitely sure that she is 4? Looks a younger to me in those pics.
		
Click to expand...

That was the vets opinion in July x


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 October 2022)

I think she looks younger as well she has quite a lump on her croup as well.


----------



## DabDab (27 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			That was the vets opinion in July x
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't she have a passport? 

She doesn't look pregnant to me either, she looks like a 2yo with a gassy belly. 

Vet check for pregnancy would be the best way forwards though.


----------



## Horseysheepy (27 October 2022)

She definitely looks more like a 2 year old!.


----------



## Barton Bounty (27 October 2022)

Kinda bizarre shape for a 4 year old but might be very bum high, does look kinda like a lump as pink said. Her back end is considerably leaner that the front which would point to some growing to do


----------



## Wishfilly (27 October 2022)

I'd get a vet out and get a second opinion re age. You could also ask them about pregnancy at the same time.

I agree she doesn't really look 4 to me, but it may be the angle of the photos.


----------



## Starzaan (27 October 2022)

I agree she definitely doesn’t look four. I’d say rising three at the oldest. She is also a very peculiar shape. 
She doesn’t look in foal, she just looks like a baby with a grass gut.


----------



## nagblagger (27 October 2022)

I thought she looked only 2 and bum high Grass belly or worms?


----------



## Amymay (27 October 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

Yes she is passported and aged by vet at time of issue


----------



## DabDab (27 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Yes she is passported and aged by vet at time of issue
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean that she was passported for the first time by you this summer?


----------



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

DabDab said:



			Do you mean that she was passported for the first time by you this summer?
		
Click to expand...

No by the previous keeper


----------



## Amymay (27 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			No by the previous keeper
		
Click to expand...

Has your vet seen her?


----------



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

Amymay said:



			Has your vet seen her?
		
Click to expand...

No we haven’t had reason to have her seen until now


----------



## Starzaan (27 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			No we haven’t had reason to have her seen until now
		
Click to expand...

Did you have her vetted?
I would definitely get your vet to her asap. She definitely doesn’t look four.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 October 2022)

Have you got a picture of her teeth? I would definitely be having a second opinion of how old she is.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Have you got a picture of her teeth? I would definitely be having a second opinion of how old she is.
		
Click to expand...

No I’ll take one when Im
Down tomorrow


----------



## Amymay (27 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			No we haven’t had reason to have her seen until now
		
Click to expand...

It’s always a good idea to have a new (unvetted) horse looked at by your vet. A health check of sorts.  That way they can also advise on any worming programme you might want to follow etc.


----------



## irishdraft (27 October 2022)

She looks extremely croup high which generally indicates a youngster probably younger than 4 but cobs can have that look sometimes but not quite as noticable. I wouldn't have thought she was pregnant from the photos & definitely not 9 months x


----------



## Nikkimac23 (27 October 2022)

Thanks for all the replies 
The opinions on not being pregnant is reassuring 
Obv concerned that she’s younger and just want to do right by her 
We were told her bum had shot up over  summer she’s 13.3 and hoped she would grow a little bit more but always thought cobs took longer to go up and out so was never really alarmed by it 
Really appreciate all the advice


----------



## Nikkimac23 (28 October 2022)

Not a great pic but best she was up for today


----------



## bonny (28 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Not a great pic but best she was up for today
		
Click to expand...

Need a side on shot to tell with any accuracy


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 October 2022)

She does look young, and although it is hard to tell from that photo, the incisors look quite short and like they aren’t touching top to bottom yet. 

I do think you need your own independent vet assessment asap. I think you’ve posted before about your daughter riding the pony, and about the pony being funny about her front feet being picked up. Did you have the pony vetted before you bought her?

Her hind-end conformation, reluctance to pick up front legs and possible young age would make me question whether she has the strength and maturity to be ridden.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 October 2022)

Yes I would be seeking a second opinion, I would be surprised if she was 4 years old.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (29 October 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			She does look young, and although it is hard to tell from that photo, the canines look quite short and like they aren’t touching top to bottom yet.

I do think you need your own independent vet assessment asap. I think you’ve posted before about your daughter riding the pony, and about the pony being funny about her front feet being picked up. Did you have the pony vetted before you bought her?

Her hind-end conformation, reluctance to pick up front legs and possible young age would make me question whether she has the strength and maturity to be ridden.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh we have stepped things right back with her anyway 
We were shown videos of her doing all sorts over the summer jumping hacking arena (she came from livery/riding school owner) and she was ridden for us and by us when we went to see her 
However it became apparent to us when she came home she perhaps needed more time and back to basics - although she’s quiet as a mouse and nothing phases her And she’s come on amazing on the ground already 
My daughter has been taking her out in hand a lot and gentle short hacks 20-30 mins nothing over zealous at all which had been our continued plan for over winter 
I’ll arrange the vet to come and see her for a second opinion 
Feel a bit disheartened if we have been mislead with her age although trusted that she had been passported by this ladies vet (who seemed genuine) that it was relatively accurate 😔


----------



## ycbm (29 October 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			the canines look quite short
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean incisors?  Most mares don't get canines and they'd be very unlikely at 4 and not show on a front photo.
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Tbh we have stepped things right back with her anyway 
We were shown videos of her doing all sorts over the summer jumping hacking arena (she came from livery/riding school owner) and she was ridden for us and by us when we went to see her 
However it became apparent to us when she came home she perhaps needed more time and back to basics - although she’s quiet as a mouse and nothing phases her And she’s come on amazing on the ground already 
My daughter has been taking her out in hand a lot and gentle short hacks 20-30 mins nothing over zealous at all which had been our continued plan for over winter 
I’ll arrange the vet to come and see her for a second opinion 
Feel a bit disheartened if we have been mislead with her age although trusted that she had been passported by this ladies vet (who seemed genuine) that it was relatively accurate 😔
		
Click to expand...

She might be 4 and just a very immature one it is hard to definitely tell from a couple of pictures but I would do it for peace of mind.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			Do you mean incisors?  Most mares don't get canines and they'd be very unlikely at 4 at not show on a front photo. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry! Daft moment.


----------



## ycbm (29 October 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Yes sorry! Daft moment.
		
Click to expand...

And you in health care,  too,  you're working too hard LG .


----------



## Errin Paddywack (29 October 2022)

I suspect she had a full set of baby teeth and the vet was not experienced enough at ageing horses by teeth so just thought a 4 yr old.  We had the same with the filly my sister took on.  We were told she was a 4 yr old but when she arrived it was obvious she was only 2.  Having bred a lot of horses we knew our teeth.  She was a freebie, we didn't view her.  A family we knew got caught the same way.  They bought a 12.2 ish pony who turned out to be only two.  He ended up a chunky 13.2.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 October 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Tbh we have stepped things right back with her anyway 
We were shown videos of her doing all sorts over the summer jumping hacking arena (she came from livery/riding school owner) and she was ridden for us and by us when we went to see her 
However it became apparent to us when she came home she perhaps needed more time and back to basics - although she’s quiet as a mouse and nothing phases her And she’s come on amazing on the ground already 
My daughter has been taking her out in hand a lot and gentle short hacks 20-30 mins nothing over zealous at all which had been our continued plan for over winter 
I’ll arrange the vet to come and see her for a second opinion 
Feel a bit disheartened if we have been mislead with her age although trusted that she had been passported by this ladies vet (who seemed genuine) that it was relatively accurate 😔
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re absolutely right to scale things back. 

If she really was four this year, and is five next year, then those videos would have been taken of her at a 3, rising four. That is quite young to be jumping and doing arena work - even if she really is her passported age. 

She can only benefit from doing things slowly and carefully. My young horses did a huge amount of hacking in hand, and it was brilliant for them - and for my waist line 🤣


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 October 2022)

ycbm said:



			And you in health care,  too,  you're working too hard LG .
		
Click to expand...

I believe the clinical term is “brain fart”. 

🤣


----------



## Nikkimac23 (30 October 2022)

Just for info Better pic of teeth x


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 October 2022)

Id say 3 but I could be wrong 😑


----------



## Nikkimac23 (31 October 2022)

Vets are coming Wednesday morning - I’ll continue to stress until then 🤯😞


----------



## Equi (31 October 2022)

They look like baby teeth to me but hopefully the vet has a good grasp of dental ageing.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (31 October 2022)

Equi said:



			They look like baby teeth to me but hopefully the vet has a good grasp of dental ageing.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I hope so! I can cope with her being younger but being in foal would be a bit of a disaster 
I’ve spent a couple of hours with her this morning giving her a groom watching and feeling her belly and no sign of movement 
Just pray for me that’s she’s just tubby


----------



## Equi (31 October 2022)

For what it’s worth, I don’t think she looks pregnant. But it can be impossible to tell from a photo.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (31 October 2022)

Thought I’d add more pics I took today I’m obsessed taking photos of her from every angle in my impatient panic mode 
Feel like she looks massive in that front view one 😟


----------



## Starzaan (31 October 2022)

I have done a lot of stud work, and she absolutely doesn’t look in foal to me. She looks like a baby with a grass gut.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (31 October 2022)

Starzaan said:



			I have done a lot of stud work, and she absolutely doesn’t look in foal to me. She looks like a baby with a grass gut.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I like to hear I’m an anxious body and I’ve hardly slept the last few days 
Roll on Wednesday for the clarity and all being well I can just continue to nurture and love this wee mare and no have a new baby panic x


----------



## Equi (31 October 2022)

She looks fairly round but even. A lot of mares will be much fatter in one side if heavy in foal. My mare favoured the left side (many do)


----------



## Barton Bounty (31 October 2022)

Equi said:



			She looks fairly round but even. A lot of mares will be much fatter in one side if heavy in foal. My mare favoured the left side (many do) 
	View attachment 101595
View attachment 101596

Click to expand...

She is very cute ♥️


----------



## Nikkimac23 (31 October 2022)

Oh bless her 


Equi said:



			She looks fairly round but even. A lot of mares will be much fatter in one side if heavy in foal. My mare favoured the left side (many do) 
	View attachment 101595
View attachment 101596

Click to expand...

Oh bless her she’s lovely 
Yes I did think Saf looks evenly rotund x


----------



## Nikkimac23 (1 November 2022)

Still waiting and deliberating tomorrows outcome

been thinking food wise she was just out to graze where she came from since coming to use she’s on a restricted section which I’ve been stripping as she looked chubby 

I’ve added in chaf with a hoof supplement purely for the reason of giving her the supplement 

could the chaf have caused bloated/gassy belly ?


----------



## Gloi (1 November 2022)

I would say she is five and just a little plump rather than in foal.
Those teeth are all adult teeth and they usually get the corners at around 4 1/2 and those are in wear so I'd say probably 5. The centre teeth have the sort of wear teeth sometimes get from wearing a grazing muzzle.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (1 November 2022)

Gloi said:



			I would say she is five and just a little plump rather than in foal.
		
Click to expand...

I’m hanging on to that been the pretty unanimous opinion 
I just feel like this lady couple of weeks she’s gone bigger but then she’s suddenly got super fluffy too which isn’t helping


----------



## Nikkimac23 (1 November 2022)

This is her in June summer coat and doing a bit more to tonight


----------



## Dexter (1 November 2022)

I'd be VERY surprised if shes a 2year old. She just looks chubby and fluffy to me, but always good to get them checked and put your mind at rest.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (2 November 2022)

Vets have just called they can come until 4.30 now - the wait continues 😫


----------



## Zero00000 (2 November 2022)

Keeping everything crossed for no foal.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (2 November 2022)

Sadly not the news we wanted she is in Foal vet said he didn’t think so when he saw her but on manual and scan def a foal 😭😭😭


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Sadly not the news we wanted she is in Foal vet said he didn’t think so when he saw her but on manual and scan def a foal 😭😭😭
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo.  Ok.  So how long until she foals does he think?


----------



## Nikkimac23 (2 November 2022)

He said he couldn’t be sure but thought def 3rd trimester sometime between now and Xmas x


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			He said he couldn’t be sure but thought def 3rd trimester sometime between now and Xmas x
		
Click to expand...

Meep. 

Are you on livery or at home? 
Do you have access to a stable?

Ring the sellers and say you want to return and be refunded???


----------



## nagblagger (2 November 2022)

Don't panic... you have time, if she hasn't started bagging up yet, to think through your options.
1 - as Amymay said send her back.
2 - sell her
3 - keep her
If you decide you want to keep her there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here that can give you advice, you are not alone. Many have had a bogof, myself included.
What is your field, livery set up?


----------



## Nikkimac23 (2 November 2022)

We are on livery she has a stable 

i kind of don’t want her to go back in the risk of her getting in the wrong hands I have a feeling now they knew and if they can do that to her and a kid buying het first pony they aren’t the people she deserves


----------



## Equi (2 November 2022)

Oh well that’s a surprise!


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			We are on livery she has a stable

i kind of don’t want her to go back in the risk of her getting in the wrong hands I have a feeling now they knew and if they can do that to her and a kid buying het first pony they aren’t the people she deserves
		
Click to expand...

Ok.

Have you spoken to your YO about the situation?


----------



## nagblagger (2 November 2022)

Exactly how i felt, when i told my mares old owner she was in foal they wanted to buy her back. The state she was in, no way!

Is she on individual turnout and is there a large field shelter or larger stable she could have?


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 November 2022)

Goodness me, what an entry into pony ownership! But don't panic. You have time to figure it all out and it will all work out. Is your YO experienced and supportive? If both, then great. Talk to her first to see where she can foal down. Ideally in a big stable onto straw. Then out into a field on their own. If she is in the 3rd trimester, you can start adding some stud mix for vits and minerals.
We had a BOGOF foal last year to a new, novice owner. It was fine and the foal was sold for a nominal fee at weaning to someone local who is very experienced so it was a short term stress. And owner is now loving riding his mare and seeing his foal grow up via social media with no repsonsibility anymore.


----------



## Squeak (2 November 2022)

Oh goodness, what a surprise!  I have to admit, although I know next to nothing about foals/ foaling, that from the photos I didn't think she would be pregnant.

Others will give you far better advice than I can but there have been a few stories of BOGOFs on here that have had really happy endings and the foals have been much loved and enjoyed so hopefully it might be the same for you.  I hope you manage to find someone that's knowledgeable and helpful and can help to take some of the stress and worry away for you.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (2 November 2022)

Thank you everyone 

the buyer has replied to my message as I told her we were getting the vet out and said she’s just busy with the horses and will get back to me 
In all honesty although this is a huge palava for us and my daughter now has a pony she can’t ride for a while I’d rather take good care of her myself we already love her so much 

yard owner has been amazing and says don’t worry we will be fine and get through it the other girl there has a lot of experience and I do have slot friends with horses one being a breeder - although I’ll be driving you mad with questions too 

she has a stable and vet said it would be sufficient so that’s good he just said carry on as we are with day turn out and stabling at night (as of 1st nov) 

paddock situation is that they all have sectioned areas with electric fences which prob isn’t ideal although again vet seemed to think ok - I’m going to move her to the corner so there are only 2 sides taped which I will charge to 3 tapes she currently only has one but is very respectful of the fence so hopefully foalie will follow suit 

bet gave me a few tips and I’m a midwife so hoping that may be marginally useful and plan to do lots and lots of reading up 

we don’t really want a youngster going forward so the plan will be to sell it on when the time comes good home will be more important than financially as I’m sure it will be sad parting with them


----------



## Barton Bounty (2 November 2022)

You sound like you have good support!
Im excited to see the ickle baby 😂

not long to go and then your daughter can enjoy her pony 😍


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2022)

Sounds like you have support which is great.

Electric fencing is an absolute no, no.  But it sounds as if everything else is going to help make it work.


----------



## nagblagger (2 November 2022)

Now you know, and it sounds like the YO is supportive - are you a little bit excited? I know you said your OH would be angry, how is he?
Obviously we will want pictures and updates when she starts bagging up.
Another HHO foal !


----------



## Red-1 (2 November 2022)

Did the vet give an estimated age? 

At least you now know and can plan. Hopefully your daughter will enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (2 November 2022)

Other half has actually been fine about it and my mums been supportive and had said she will help with the financial implications 

vet did agree that she was probably around 4
I’m a little excited just worried that my daughter will loose interest in all the work now there’s no riding element and I’ll be run ragged - although she’s excited and already choosing baby names


----------



## nagblagger (2 November 2022)

Everyone loves a baby (or foal). Glad your OH is ok and your mum is helping, that must be a relief. you will be the most popular livery.
I bet your OH will be interested and excited when its imminent, i got mine involved by suggesting names so he named the foal. We were lucky we were actually there at the birth, a very special moment.


----------



## Gloi (2 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Other half has actually been fine about it and my mums been supportive and had said she will help with the financial implications 

vet did agree that she was probably around 4
I’m a little excited just worried that my daughter will loose interest in all the work now there’s no riding element and I’ll be run ragged - although she’s excited and already choosing baby names
		
Click to expand...

I bet your daughter will love the foal to bits and be too busy with it to be bothered she can't ride for a while.


----------



## paddy555 (2 November 2022)

this was my BOGOF. 
	


as nagblagger says everyone loves a baby. Megan is around an hour old there, just got the standing bit.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (3 November 2022)

Hi lovely folks 

any thought in this camera 

it’s solar but comes with charged batteries that can be recharged also 

trying to save cost as much as possible as obv finances going to much more than we bargained for


----------



## Flyermc (3 November 2022)

Have you managed to find out who the dad might be?


----------



## LadyGascoyne (3 November 2022)

@Nikkimac23 I’m sorry it wasn’t the news you were hoping for but I hope that you’re starting to get excited about it all. 

I’m sure your daughter will be absolutely enchanted by the foal. Is there another pony on the yard that she might be able to borrow?

And the vet give you any thoughts on her hind conformation, and general maturity?

I suspect that having the time off to have the foal will do her a world of good, and post-weaning you will have a much more mature little horse.


----------



## Flyermc (3 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Hi lovely folks

any thought in this camera

it’s solar but comes with charged batteries that can be recharged also

trying to save cost as much as possible as obv finances going to much more than we bargained for
		
Click to expand...

I dont know about this camera, but my neighbor has one that she watches her dog on, that links to her phone that works well? Might be a cheaper option?


----------



## Nikkimac23 (3 November 2022)

Flyermc said:



			I dont know about this camera, but my neighbor has one that she watches her dog on, that links to her phone that works well? Might be a cheaper option?
		
Click to expand...

 It’s just the fact it has to run in batter and 4g think that bumps the price up on them xx


----------



## Nikkimac23 (3 November 2022)

LadyGascoyne said:



@Nikkimac23 I’m sorry it wasn’t the news you were hoping for but I hope that you’re starting to get excited about it all.

I’m sure your daughter will be absolutely enchanted by the foal. Is there another pony on the yard that she might be able to borrow?

And the vet give you any thoughts on her hind conformation, and general maturity?

I suspect that having the time off to have the foal will do her a world of good, and post-weaning you will have a much more mature little horse.
		
Click to expand...

A little excited just very anxious 
He vet did agree she was around 4 

my main concern over her time off is that she was only backed this year and although she’s quiet as a lamb I worry we’re going to have to start from the beginning again which we don’t have any experience of - any thoughts on making this less of a challenge ?


----------



## Nikkimac23 (3 November 2022)

Flyermc said:



			Have you managed to find out who the dad might be?
		
Click to expand...

Nope 

seller was meant to call me today she hasn’t and I suspect she will play the I don’t know card anyway seen as she’s denying all knowledge 😞


----------



## Flyermc (3 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Nope

seller was meant to call me today she hasn’t and I suspect she will play the I don’t know card anyway seen as she’s denying all knowledge 😞
		
Click to expand...

If they know that you arent going to return her, they might be more will to discus any possible dads!!


----------



## Caol Ila (3 November 2022)

Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Look for a thread I started at the beginning of June 2021 titled "Should I hit the panic button?" If you want some light reading.

She had a foal about two weeks shy of her third birthday. Not ideal. I wasn't happy. But she foaled down without any drama, then wouldn't catch for about three weeks, which was also not ideal. But we all got through it. I did not keep the foal because I wanted two youngsters like a hole in the head. He was sold on weaning to my best friend.

Top photo is him as a wee baby, circa six weeks old. Bottom photo is one my friend sent me last week, a strapping yearling.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (3 November 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Look for a thread I started at the beginning of June 2021 titled "Should I hit the panic button?" If you want some light reading.

She had a foal about two weeks shy of her third birthday. Not ideal. I wasn't happy. But she foaled down without any drama, then wouldn't catch for about three weeks, which was also not ideal. But we all got through it. I did not keep the foal because I wanted two youngsters like a hole in the head. He was sold on weaning to my best friend.

Top photo is him as a wee baby, circa six weeks old. Bottom photo is one my friend sent me last week, a strapping yearling.

View attachment 101816

View attachment 101817

Click to expand...

What a beauty!! 
i did read your post yesterday whilst waiting to find out our fate so glad it all turned out ok for you 

my biggest fear is her running into any problems with foaling, I really don’t want a youngster either to be honest so just hope when the time comes we can find a lovely home for them


----------



## Caol Ila (3 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			What a beauty!!
i did read your post yesterday whilst waiting to find out our fate so glad it all turned out ok for you

my biggest fear is her running into any problems with foaling, I really don’t want a youngster either to be honest so just hope when the time comes we can find a lovely home for them
		
Click to expand...

Mine too!!! Especially when my douchebag of an insurance company told me that they would not cover any foaling complications or the foal himself until he was 30 days old. Why? Because I didn't insure her as a broodmare when I took out the policy. Well, no f(*ckin' sh1t.

Luckily for me and my credit card debt, both Hermosa and foal were fine!


----------



## nagblagger (3 November 2022)

My 'not in foal' mare when i first got her (she's my avatar) then 3 months later... tiny foal, picture at 1 hr old just standing and how he is today, 2 years later!


----------



## Nikkimac23 (4 November 2022)

That’s just remind


nagblagger said:



			My 'not in foal' mare when i first got her (she's my avatar) then 3 months later... tiny foal, picture at 1 hr old just standing and how he is today, 2 years later!
		
Click to expand...

ah they are both gorgeous 
Did she do ok !
What time of year was that ? I am a tad worried about a winter baby too


----------



## nagblagger (4 November 2022)

Thank you, August, yes she was fine.. most mares are ok, just think if the wild ones in the New Forest etc. After the 'o sh#t shock' I looked forward to it. Mine live out 24/7 with a stable for emergencies.


----------



## paddy555 (4 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			That’s just remind

ah they are both gorgeous
Did she do ok !
What time of year was that ? I am a tad worried about a winter baby too
		
Click to expand...


I think you will have to do more planning for a winter baby. Our neighbour's donkey foaled mid Sept (years ago) he didn't look after her and just after Christmas I scraped the foal up off the ground where it was lying to die as she had no  milk and no supplementary care so they do need more care. 
Even now you are thinking about a  winter baby and realise more care will be needed which is great. You will do just fine and I'm sure your mare will. Feed the mare to produce milk, if the weather is too bad you may very possibly have to get them in or at least get them good shelter to give the foal chance to dry off. .

I was looking forward to seeing our BOGOF foal born. We went riding for an hour, our miserable mare watched us go and them deliberately to prevent us from watching had the foal. By the time we got back it was on it's feet.


----------



## SEL (4 November 2022)

We had a BOGOF foal end of October 6 years ago (recently came up on FB!) to the pony the farmer had got from a dealer for his daughter. Welsh type. We'd had about 2 months warning but it took the hunt coming through the day before for things to actually get moving 

Foal was born with an amazing coat. When he'd dried off he was fluff on legs. They had about 1/2 acre to themselves, hay and mum got a bucket of cheap feed (farmer was underwhelmed). Foal wintered incredibly well but mum needed some TLC and dropped a lot (needed better food.....)

Obviously you will start a thread with lots of photos 😃


----------



## Gloi (4 November 2022)

My current pony was born on December 30th. He looked a tiny little thing the following summer out with other yearlings who were several months older. He's now a strapping lad who hasn't taken any harm from it.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (4 November 2022)

I have had a foal born in Jan, he did just fine.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (5 November 2022)

Lots of reassuring stories thanks everyone 
Vet took Pooh for a worm count ahead of me worming her (I posted a separate  post about this the other day) it’s come back very high 
He’s recommended equest pramox I’m worried about using it after seeing the other posts about it 
Any thoughts ? X


----------



## paddy555 (5 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Lots of reassuring stories thanks everyone
Vet took Pooh for a worm count ahead of me worming her (I posted a separate  post about this the other day) it’s come back very high
He’s recommended equest pramox I’m worried about using it after seeing the other posts about it
Any thoughts ? X
		
Click to expand...

sorry but no, NO, no way whatsover. Search the posts on here yet again about pramox if you are still wondering. 

All vets seems to recommend pramox. I asked one as to why you couldn't split the chemicals and do 2 separately. The answer was that I might forget the 2nd wormer.  

Did you do a tapeworm test? I seem to remember you did (sorry if not you) if so and it comes back with no worming needed then worm  with something like ivermectin, (save equest moxidectin for the end of Dec for encysted) In a couple of weeks after worming do another worm count and see if the product you have used has worked. Did your vet give you a number for your worm count? if not get one so you can see if there is improvement. If you don't want to send your 2nd worm count to the vet try either Westgate or Poopost who will both give you good advice if it is still too high. 

If the tapeworm comes back and worming is needed then you could give double strongid to do both. Then also do a 2nd worm count in a couple of weeks to make sure it has worked. 

Alternatively when you get an answer about the tapeworm test try ringing either of the worming companies and ask for their advice and get a kit for next time.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (5 November 2022)

paddy555 said:



			sorry but no, NO, no way whatsover. Search the posts on here yet again about pramox if you are still wondering.

All vets seems to recommend pramox. I asked one as to why you couldn't split the chemicals and do 2 separately. The answer was that I might forget the 2nd wormer. 

Did you do a tapeworm test? I seem to remember you did (sorry if not you) if so and it comes back with no worming needed then worm  with something like ivermectin, (save equest moxidectin for the end of Dec for encysted) In a couple of weeks after worming do another worm count and see if the product you have used has worked. Did your vet give you a number for your worm count? if not get one so you can see if there is improvement. If you don't want to send your 2nd worm count to the vet try either Westgate or Poopost who will both give you good advice if it is still too high.

If the tapeworm comes back and worming is needed then you could give double strongid to do both. Then also do a 2nd worm count in a couple of weeks to make sure it has worked.

Alternatively when you get an answer about the tapeworm test try ringing either of the worming companies and ask for their advice and get a kit for next time.
		
Click to expand...

No I’m def not going to 
Her count was 2000
I’ve been recommended to try panacur guard on her then a recount - havent done tapeworm test as yet x


----------



## paddy555 (5 November 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			No I’m def not going to
Her count was 2000
I’ve been recommended to try panacur guard on her then a recount - havent done tapeworm test as yet x
		
Click to expand...

yes that is probably a good idea, definitely a recount (resistance test) to see if it has worked. 
If I was you with a count of 2000 I would do the first PG on a Monday morning. That is because if anything went wrong then you will have easier access to a vet and won't be paying week end rates. I am not trying to worry you but this is just a precaution that I would take. 

I cannot believe a vet would suggest Pramox for a horse with 2000.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (5 November 2022)

paddy555 said:



			yes that is probably a good idea, definitely a recount (resistance test) to see if it has worked.
If I was you with a count of 2000 I would do the first PG on a Monday morning. That is because if anything went wrong then you will have easier access to a vet and won't be paying week end rates. I am not trying to worry you but this is just a precaution that I would take.

I cannot believe a vet would suggest Pramox for a horse with 2000.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou I’ve just ordered one for next day delivery


----------



## Nikkimac23 (7 November 2022)

Just been down and done a second check tonight as earlier she seemed sweaty in the stable although trying to decide if it’s just condensation in the stable now as her coat had beads of moisture sitting on it 

she’s eating drinking poohing normal and weeing she’s stood munching hay happily just now gut sounds all there etc 

no changes anywhere else in udders etc just worried that she seemed a little sweaty


----------



## Lindylouanne (28 November 2022)

How is your mare, any foal news?


----------



## nagblagger (28 November 2022)

[QUOTE="HappyHollyDays, post: 15061658, How is your mare, any foal news?[/QUOTE]

Oh i got exited, hoping for foal news when i saw this thread resurrected...


----------



## Nikkimac23 (28 November 2022)

No nothing yet she’s getting bigger and grumpier by the day but no udder or anything yet 😏


----------



## Sprogladite01 (14 December 2022)

I've been lurking on this thread since the beginning...and can't bear the suspension any longer!  Do we have a foal yet?!


----------



## Nikkimac23 (28 December 2022)

Still waiting and anticipating was ever hopeful for a Xmas day baby no udder changes nothing very active baby though and belly def getting lower


----------



## Spotherisk (28 December 2022)

Nikkimac23 said:



			Still waiting and anticipating was ever hopeful for a Xmas day baby no udder changes nothing very active baby though and belly def getting lower
		
Click to expand...

Oooh she’s pretty big now, praying for an easy birth and for her to be a doting mother!


----------



## meleeka (28 December 2022)

How did I miss this thread?!! I’ve now caught up and sending best wishes for a quick and easy birth, and soon 😄


----------



## AntiPuck (31 December 2022)

omg also missed this thread first time and have just read through it all - how exciting, cannot wait to hear any news!


----------



## Gloi (31 December 2022)

I think some udder pics could be in order 😃


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 December 2022)

Gloi said:



			I think some udder pics could be in order 😃
		
Click to expand...

I thought she looks pretty near as well.


----------



## gallopingby (31 December 2022)

Would be good if she waited until next year - tomorrow!! Look forward to pics hope it goes well.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (1 January 2023)

Thanks guys I’ll try and get an udder pic later they aren’t really changing but then I’ve read maidens can sometimes do this


----------



## nagblagger (1 January 2023)

Ooh I saw you had posted and got all excited..! Def need pictures.


----------



## Nikkimac23 (1 January 2023)

This is literally the best I could manage with a head torch iPhone and very hairy pony 😂😂


----------



## QuantockHills (Yesterday at 12:18)

anything yet??


----------

